# Informative Book - Reverse your Hashimoto's



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

This is an excellent resource for anyone with Hashimoto's.

http://www.amazon.com/Hashimotos-Thyroiditis-Lifestyle-Interventions-Treating/dp/0615825796


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the heads up. A lot of the so-called 'books' out there are fluff, but this one caught my eye since it was written by a PharmD and an MD. Interesting combo. Argh... just wish they had a Kindle edition! :sad0004:

So it sounds like you have read the book. Care to share a quick book report? LOL


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, I'd be interested in a summary - or simply what this book told you that you didn't know already.


----------



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

The book is true to it's title. It delves into the root cause of Hashimoto's: Auto Immune disease. It give you a detailed understanding of the disease from a doctor's and pharmacist's perspective. It of course deals with the standard fare: Hashi's effect o the body, various treatment protocols, etc.

Most importantly it provides a plan to address the core auto immune function. It details the why and how. There is a lot of info here that my wife, who has a master's in holistic medicine and has 15 years as a nutritionist in a cancer hospital, did not know.

I have been incorporating the ideas in this book and will report back in 3 months.

I am of the opinion that one can REVERSE Hashimoto's and regrow the Thyroid. It is just a long process requireng a lot of sacrifice and self discipline.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd be very interested in how you plan to reverse DNA.


----------



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

CA-Lynn said:


> I'd be very interested in how you plan to reverse DNA.


 Read the book.

It is possible to end autoimmune function and aloow the body to heal itself.


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

This book contains the cure for autoimmune diseases?


----------



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

This book will help show you how to recognize stop the triggers that cause your body to attack the thyroid. There are several published studies detailing thyroid regeneration.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Color me a little skeptical on some of it. But I also acknowledge that nothing is impossible; and in fact researchers just discovered a way to turn skin cells into stem cells. The rapid advances in medicine are pretty amazing.

Can you please share a few tidbits on what changes you are making in your daily routine over the three months? Obviously we are all different in our needs, but is there some drastic diet or supplement (or other) regimen this book advocates?


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

She has a website/blog thing going on. Also an ebook IS available through her website but not Amazon. It's $24.00

(you'll have to disable Adblock if you have it running in order to add it to the cart)


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I believe that stem cells can regenerate the thyroid, but what does this book advocate? Living in a bubble so you won't catch a virus? Or halting all iodine intake?

http://endo.endojournals.org/content/153/5/2514

http://www.discoverymedicine.com/Ko...ut-microbiota-trigger-hashimotos-thyroiditis/


----------



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

I got the results back from a ELISA/ACT LRS food intolerance test. I will be cutting out sugar and gluten from my diet entirely. Also cut is alcohol and some strange stuff that the test revealed like xzlitol and arrrow root. I showed reactive to several odd chemicals (mostly additives in cosmetic products) so I will be installing water filtration to my house. I will be ramping up the supplements with the help of a nutritionist trained in food intolerances.

One of the main themes of the book (and others sources I've found) is that autoimmune issues start in the gut with "leaky gut syndrome". This is what I'm at war with.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

I would certainly have trouble with the leaky gut syndrome hypothesis. As an example, I was raised eating 3 healthy, homemade squares a day, minus school lunches, with no pre-processed stuff and very little sugar. I never had stomach/intestinal problems as a child, and in fact was about as normal as a kid can get. When I hit pubescence I developed what I now can identify as autoimmune thyroid symptoms. The mitral valve prolapse and anxiety were first, followed by an elevated heart rate, sleep problems, etc. I've never shown to be sensitive to gluten, and only in the last few years have had a little bit of lactose intolerance which is said to be normal in older adults. However, several of my family members have been diagnosed with one form or another of autoimmune disorders, both thyroid and connective tissue related. Personally, I believe that it's genetic, not environmental, although environmental factors can indeed worsen it.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

If you take a look at the sample chapter listed here http://www.thyroidlifestyle.com/#!buy-the-book/c7ke it seems like quite a lot of comprehensive info about diet and deficiencies etc.

The more I read the more I keep coming across the same things. Definitely leaky gut - It's become quite obvious to me, now, that this is the place to start - healing the digestive system.
This is a bit embarrassing to admit, but it might help someone...
For years now I have been trying to tell doctors that there is something "not right" with my digestive system. 
I've known this because the colour of my stools is not what I would deem "normal" - and I was a nurse for many years and have seen plenty of poop! lol!
My stools changed and became lighter, almost yellow in colour and despite telling numerous doctors they have completely ignored what I can see NOW is a tell tale sign of digestive disturbance.
Though I've not had a history of very obvious, certainly not debilitating digestive problems, besides occasional bloating and occasional heartburn, I think it's completely obvious that this is where the problem lies when it comes to Hashimoto's.

I am going to get the online book. Definitely.

Thanks to the poster for the suggestion, and good luck!


----------



## sweetheart5703 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm very eager to read this book, I have read some sample chapters. Very informative and helpful just the couple of chapters I got to read. They do not have a Kindle version but they do have an online version. Personally for me since it seems to be exactly the same price regardless, I want to have the paper book so I can bookmark or highlight notes to reference too. I purchased last week the book "Why do I still have thyroid symptoms when my lab tests show normal" book for Kindle, I haven't had a chance to read everything but I skimmed through most of the chapters and I have come to the conclusion that the book I originally wanted, the one your posting about would have been a better buy for me, but oh well doesn't hurt to have both books. I am sure they will come in handy regardless.


----------



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

This sheds light on what I was trying to say. I'm not affiliated finacially or any other way with the author. This is starting to resonate with me.

http://www.thyroidrootcause.org/1/p...o-recover-thyroid-function-in-hashimotos.html


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

I could make a lot of statements about how people are over treated--they've lowered the TSH values "needed" to qualify for low dose meds--it's not news that just because you have antibodies it doesn't mean you'll have thyroid failure--and maybe the 20% in the study never needed the meds in the first place.

Let's see--a "little" sacrifice--cut out gluten, alcohol and sugar, load up on supplements OR take a tiny pill every day.

Why sacrifice? If that's what it takes to get my replace my thyroid function (I can hardly imagine it regenerating from it's atrophied, grape-like misshapen non functional state such as it is) then my friends can join me in hell from taking my little pill while I consume cotton candy cosmopolitans.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Why sacrifice EVERYTHING and stop living? Why not do little things and take a pill? I cut out gluten, but if you think I would give up my red wine, well that ain't happening. Life is too short to give up everything and stop enjoying it because you have to live in a bubble or add a water purifying system in your house. We are all dying, it's just a matter of when.
Personally, I will do the "little" things and take the pill.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Before anyone goes hogwild on these diets, remember you CANNOT totally cut out sugar. Even diabetics must have some sugar every day. The brain needs it.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Marathon Man said:


> Read the book.
> 
> It is possible to end autoimmune function and aloow the body to heal itself.


Hi, I just found this book *again* today -- I'm interested in the book and will likely buy it.

Can you please give an update - so far, how's it going? What changes have you made so far, are you having ups and downs?

I seem to feel good each morning -- I'm new at this -- but then in the afternoon I'm quite wiped out. I'm trying to cut out most of the caffeine out of my life. I eat mostly whole foods based (have for a long time.) Then today I had progresso lentil soup for lunch and black bean and quinoa chips for lunch (trader joes) as well as trader joes grapefruit juice -- and I have just felt WIPED OUT to the max this afternoon.

I head toward whole foods & natural - yet am taking 25 mcg of tirosint (small dosage for new patient). Thanks.


----------

